# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Lockdown causes more COVID deaths than it prevents

## Firestarter

Some "conspiracy theorists" seem to argue that the brutal lockdown is worse than the COVID "pandemic". It's obvious to even the most gullible of fools that the lockdown has negatively influenced our economy (and even our way of live).
The following scientific-looking paper concludes that in 24 European countries,  the countries with the harshest lockdowns had the highest death rates.

The "hard lockdown" group of countries experienced 372 additional deaths per million, while the other countries (only) experienced excess mortality of 123 deaths. This suggests that lockdowns have caused 200% more deaths than they prevented.

The grey lines show weekly mortality in the first half of the year for countries with a "soft" lockdown, while black lines show mortality for the "harsh" lockdown countries.
The full lines are the mortality in the first half of 2020, while the dotted lines show average mortality for the first halves of 2017, 2018, and 2019.


The data also suggest that lockdowns have led to significantly higher mortality among the population aged between 60 and 79 years (that's younger than the average age of COVID fatalities).

Of course it could be argued that these countries needed the harshest lockdown because for some reason they experienced a worse "pandemic" than their neighbours (which seems impossible if the "pandemic" is caused by an infectious coronavirus).
More important is that the determination of COVID cases and deaths seems to be more of a political than scientific question, with protocols to determine these differing from nation to nation. So at least in part this could be explained if the countries with the more draconian lockdowns, also had the most flexible way to count a death as caused by COVID.


Christian Bjørnskov - _Did Lockdown Work? An Economist’s Cross-Country Comparison_ (March 2021): https://academic.oup.com/cesifo/adva...fab003/6199605
(https://archive.is/J9xgw)

----------


## Firestarter

The following article argues that because there were 70,000 excessive deaths in Poland in 2020, while only 20,000 of those were caused by the coronavirus infection,

50,000 people in Poland died NOT from COVID-19, but from the lockdown (most importantly the closing of health care facilities): https://rmx.news/article/commentary/...matically-high

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

They need to lock us down to protect our freedom.

----------


## Danke

> They need to lock us down to protect our freedom.


they care about us.

----------


## Firestarter

On 13 May 2020, a “scientific” looking report was published that shows that 2/3 of the excess deaths in England and Wales was NOT caused by COVID-19. This suggests that 20,000 deaths (of the 30,000 excess deaths) were caused by the draconian lockdown measures.



> David Spiegelhalter, chair of the Winton Centre for Risk and Evidence Communication at the University of Cambridge, said that Covid-19 did not explain the high number of deaths taking place in the community.
> At a briefing hosted by the Science Media Centre on May 12 he explained that, over the past five weeks, care homes and other community settings had had to deal with a ‘staggering burden’ of 30,000 more deaths than would normally be expected, as patients were moved out of hospitals that were anticipating high demand for beds.
> 
> Of those 30,000, only 10 000 have had Covid-19 specified on the death certificate. While Spiegelhalter acknowledged that some of these ‘excess deaths’ might be the result of underdiagnosis, ‘the huge number of unexplained extra deaths in homes and care homes is extraordinary. When we look back . . . this rise in non-covid extra deaths outside the hospital is something I hope will be given really severe attention.’ He added that many of these deaths would be among people ‘who may well have lived longer if they had managed to get to hospital.’


 https://www.bmj.com/content/369/bmj.m1931
(http://archive.is/nMV8S)

----------


## Firestarter

It is estimated that 16,000 people died in the UK from 23 March to the end of April as a direct result of the coronavirus martial law. With another 26,000 to die in the “next month” (May or August?).

It is estimated that from 23 March to the end of April, 25,000 Britons died because of COVID-19 and that 2,500 deaths have been prevented by the lockdown (do the math!): https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ronavirus.html


One of the most important new causes of death in this “pandemic”… “not-urgent” medical treatments have been postponed (which means cancelled in the case of death)…
This has kept hospitals empty (bailed out with newly printed money) and some of these treatments would have prevented deaths.

At least 25,000 more people have died at home during the pandemic in England and Wales because they were refused hospital treatment, a surge of 43.8%.

I have my “doubts” about cancer treatment, but here are some examples (from the UK).
Treatment for strokes fell by 45%, causing over 2,000 excess deaths from heart disease;
Organ transplants fell by 67%, with the number of those dying on the transplant waiting list almost doubling;
Delays in cancer treatment could cause a 20% rise in cancer deaths in England – 6,270 excess deaths in 2020;
More than 50,000 operations for children were cancelled.

Besides that calls to child abuse helplines skyrocketed.
Rates of depression and anxiety doubled and thousands of recovering alcoholics have relapsed: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...laid-bare.html

----------


## Firestarter

With nothing else to do… what else to turn to than drugs, alcohol and TV?!?
As part of the corona master plan, drug addiction has spiralled even further out of control. Deaths from narcotics were already at record levels in 2019 with roughly 71,000 deaths. But overdose deaths have jumped by another 28% in Colorado, 30% in Kentucky, and 9% in Washington State in a year.

While most of the COVID-19 deaths are elderly people with serious (other) health problems, in the USA young adults aged 25-44 years saw the largest increase in “excess” deaths, a whopping 26.5% jump (so higher than even the elderly).
The CDC has reported that 100,947 excess deaths were not linked to COVID-19 at all (most of those “excess deaths” seem to be the result of the corona lockdown that is causing a “pandemic”).

Psychiatric problems are also skyrocketing…
With calls to the Disaster Distress Helpline 890% higher in April 2020 compared to the year before. 
In Fresno, California, and Los Alamos, New Mexico, significant increases in death by suicide, going as high as 70% have been reported.

Small businesses have been devastated and pushed an estimated 8 million Americans into poverty (this could also cause psychiatric problems).

https://www.dailywire.com/news/new-c...n-young-people

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

This topic is racist

----------


## Firestarter

The following graph seems to confirm that countries without a draconian lockdown are "saving lives"...

https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/who...vid19-part-one

----------


## jmdrake

> The following graph seems to confirm that countries without a draconian lockdown are "saving lives"...
> 
> https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/who...vid19-part-one


And note that the U.S. had fewer deaths per million than the UK, France, Spain, Italy and Belgium.  But listening to liars like Dr. Fauci and you'd think we had the worst COVID on the planet.

----------


## Firestarter

> And note that the U.S. had fewer deaths per million than the UK, France, Spain, Italy and Belgium.  But listening to liars like Dr. Fauci and you'd think we had the worst COVID on the planet.


In a strange twist, there seems to be a correlation between the legal immunity for medical malpractices of care homes, and the amount of COVID fatalities in states in the US.
Legal-immunity-for-care-homes-costs-lives

----------


## Firestarter

In Germany an “official” 93-pages report was drafted by a scientific panel that is negative about the lockdown in Germany under the guise of the coronavirus “pandemic”. This report became quite controversial.
Stephen Kohn, the whistleblower who leaked the report, has since been suspended from duty.

See some excerpts from the following story on this draft report (the full report is in German).



> •    The danger is obviously no greater than that of many other viruses. There is no evidence that this was more than a false alarm.
> •    A reproach could go along these lines: During the Corona crisis the State has proved itself as one of the biggest producers of Fake News.
> (…)
> 
> More people are dying because of state-imposed Corona-measures than they are being killed by the virus.
> The reason is a scandal in the making:
> A Corona-focused German healthcare system is postponing life-saving surgery and delaying or reducing treatment for non-Corona patients.
> (…)
> 
> ...


Interior Minister Horst Seehofer, who is in charge of the ministry that drafted the report, had this to say about the report:



> If you start analyzing papers like that, then pretty soon you’ll be inviting the guys with the tin foil hats to parliamentary hearings.


https://www.strategic-culture.org/ne...l-false-alarm/
(http://archive.is/gi3m8)

----------


## Firestarter

Physiotherapists in Ireland are warning about a “tsunami” of health problems among older people forced to stay at home because of the corona lockdown. Many are having balance difficulties leading to falls (this might also be caused by the experimental COVID vaccines...) and also face a “fear element and lack of confidence” about emerging back into "normal" day-to-day life.
.



> It is the silent impact of the pandemic. While Covid has affected and continues to affect many people, the restrictions around the pandemic are actually affecting many, many more.
> We are facing a tsunami of decreased health in the next few years. There has been a widespread decrease in the strength, balance and bone health of older people in particular. This is leading to stiffness, weakness and frailty, which will lead to fractures and surgery. Frailty can be the start of real decline.
> It doesn’t even make economic sense to allow all this deteriorate into an escalation of healthcare costs, because of surgery, hip replacements and the like.


https://www.irishtimes.com/news/heal...lems-1.4547097

----------


## Firestarter

Imagine the problems if people stop believing ALL the coronavirus pandemic propaganda, before you know it, people will lose trust in the media and start thinking for themselves...
Thanks to all of the "fact checker" stories like the following can easily be ridiculed, despite the fact that it comes much closer to the truth than all the COVID disaster fear mongering.


Studies show that the positive effects of the lockdown, to stop spreading the COVID-19 virus, are neglible at best.
A medRxiv study concluded that “_Claimed benefits of lockdown appear grossly exaggerated_]”.
Another study by European epidemiologists found that “_Stringency of the measures settled to fight pandemia, including lockdown, did not appear to be linked with death rate_”: https://nypost.com/2021/05/01/strict...-saving-lives/


The negative impact of the lockdown on the economy is undeniable, so "We’ve locked down the economy instead of the virus".
Jobs are recovering slower in New York and other states with the most draconian COVID-19 lockdown, than in states that reopened their economies, making (or keeping) the unemployment rates high: https://nypost.com/2021/05/01/covid-...e-saved-lives/

----------


## Firestarter

The following proves beyond a reasonable doubt that the lockdown didn't prevent any deaths in New York, the US state with most COVID deaths...

Data from 100 New York hospitals involving about 1,000 patients shows that 66% of new admissions for COVID-19 were people who had largely been sheltering at home. The second highest source of admissions was from nursing homes, 18%.

Instead of easing the lockdown, as this apparently doesn’t prevent so-called COVID-19 hospitalisations, New York State Governor Andrew Cuomo commented:



> This is a surprise: Overwhelmingly, the people were at home. We thought maybe they were taking public transportation, and we’ve taken special precautions on public transportation, but actually no, because these people were literally at home.


This suggests that staying at home, or locking people up in their rooms in nursing homes was the real cause of death for many of these "COVID-19 fatalities": https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/06/ny-g...ying-home.html

----------


## Firestarter

> - The Centre for Mental Health estimates that about 8.5 million adults and 1.5 million children in England will need support for depression, anxiety, post-traumatic stress disorders and other mental health difficulties in the coming months and years.
> - This is approximately 20% of all adults and 15% of all children.
> ...
> - Experts warn that we face an epidemic of suicides with young people most likely to be victims.


Susan Michie and Robert West of a subcommittee of SAGE concluded that more fear is needed: 


> A substantial number of people still do not feel sufficiently personally threatened. The perceived level of personal threat needs to be increased among those who are complacent, using hard-hitting emotional messaging.


https://timeforrecovery.org/fear/

----------


## Firestarter



----------


## Firestarter

> With nothing else to do, because of the coronavirus lockdown, people have turned to recreational drugs.
> In 2020, deaths from opioids and drug addiction in the US increased threefold.


Drugs-profits-for-Oil-wars

----------


## Firestarter

Alcohol killed more people in England and Wales in 2020 than any year since 2001 (when this number was first? recorded). Because of the corona lockdown, many Brits turned to alcohol to cope with isolation.

There were 7,423 drinking related deaths in 2020, 20% more than in 2019.
The number of deaths caused by alcohol only started rise considerably, after the lockdown was started in March 2020: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lockdowns.html

----------


## Firestarter

Officially tuberculosis is the deadliest infectious disease in the world, infecting 10 million people and killing 1.5 million per year, even though no brutal lockdown has been enforced over this disease that's much deadlier than COVID.

Some experts think that the response to the corona pandemic will massively increase the number of tuberculosis deaths, as this has resulted in a nearly 25% decrease in TB diagnosis and treatment around the world: https://www.theguardian.com/global-d...c-report-finds

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Lockdown causes more COVID deaths than it prevents


A very likely hypothesis, for a myriad of reasons. The road to hell is paved with good intentions, fear and ignorance.




> 


That’s gold right there.

----------


## Firestarter

For the last year, euthanasia en masse (maybe murder is a better word?) was committed across UK care homes.
It look like many of these dead people were deprived of food and water, and pumped full of morphine and midazolam, leading to their deaths. Which were then reported as COVID-19 fatalities.

For some reason, in March 2020 the UK Government ordered a two-year supply of midazolam, a drug that causes respiratory distress. This two-year supply of midazolam was already finished by January 2021.
In April 2020 prescriptions for midazolam was double that of April 2019.

To hide the genocide, the law was changed so that medical quacks could certify the cause of death as COVID-19 even without any evidence of a COVID infection, “_to the best of their knowledge and belief_”: https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/06/21...-matt-hancock/

----------


## Firestarter

What could be worse than I have already posted?

According to the "reputable" Economist, there have been 7-13 million excess deaths worldwide during the pandemic
Officially a total number of 3.8 million COVID deaths have happened worldwide. This suggest that the response to the COVID "pandemic" has caused (IS) a genocide of 3-9 million deaths.
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2...g-the-pandemic

----------


## Firestarter

It has been reported (even) by the mainstream media that in the UK Do Not Resuscitate orders (DNRs) in nursing homes were abused as a form of involuntary "euthanasia" (that's "murder"!) during the early stages of the COVID "pandemic"...

In November 2020, the Care Quality Commission (CQC) concluded:



> Some care home residents were wrongly subjected to decisions ruling out attempts at cardiopulmonary resuscitation (CPR) in the early stages of the covid-19 pandemic, leading to potentially avoidable deaths.


https://off-guardian.org/2021/06/22/...ry-euthanasia/

----------


## Firestarter

Some "conspiracy theorists" have noted more than a year ago that hunger kills more people (especially children in the third world) than the coronavirus ever could.
As a result of the pandemic global food prices hit a new high.

This has resulted in a huge increase in hungry people, by more than 150 million.
From 2019 to 2020 food insecure people went from around 650 million to 811 million people, more than 10% of the world population.

https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/pa...crisis-unfolds

----------


## Firestarter

With nothing else to do, what else can people turn to then booze and drugs? Another intended consequence of the draconian lockdown.
In England, an additional 12.6 million litres of alcohol were sold in shops.

People drinking at "high risk level" increased by 58.6% from March 2020 to March 2021.
Alcoholic liver deaths in England rose from 5,819 in 2019 to 6,893 in 2020, a 21% increase: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...king-home.html

----------


## Firestarter

Of course these psychopaths knew in advance that the lockdown would cost more lives than it would save (even when you believe the official tale on the COVID pandemic)...
In the Netherlands somebody through a FOIA (WOB in Dutch) got a hold of the risk-benefit analysis of the Dutch ministry of economics (Economische zaken) from March 2020...
Unfortunately only in Dutch.

Estimating that the lockdown would save 100,000 life years, but would cost 620,000 life years. So the lockdown would cost an estimated 520,000 life years.
This is premeditated and planned mass murder...

That's besides the immense economic costs.
The health costs of the lockdown would include mental health problems and health problems as a direct result of stopping "normal" medical procedures.

The health benefits of the lockdown would be a maximum of €8 billion.
The health costs of the lockdown would be €50 billion + €100 billion + increase of the government debt €200 billion, making a grand total of €350 billion.
Or a (minimum) net cost of €350 billion - €8 billion = €342 billion.
(in Dutch): https://archive.is/CO5R3

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Lockdowns and masks are things of the past when there was no vax, this will be the next step as soon as sleepy Joe adminisitration wakes up and starts listening to warp speed leaders of Trump adminsitartion they  "stole election" from:


July 25, 2021
* Trump SG sees mandatory vaccination by military, businesses a fix for vaccine hesitancy*

----------


## Firestarter

In the UK, the first year of the pandemic (since March 2020) saw hospital appointments for the 6 major illnesses - cancer, heart attacks, stroke, diabetes, and mental illness (that's 5...) - plummet with around 330,000; the biggest drop was for cancer, with 285,413 fewer hospital admissions.
It is expected that this will lead to (and already has caused) major health problems...

Because of the lockdown, also up to 50,000 dementia cases were missed: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-lockdown.html

----------


## Firestarter

The genocide supporting UN has repeatedly warned (or boasted?) that some 41 million people worldwide are at risk of famine.

Instead of denouncing the lockdown that is causing this hunger pandemic, the UN World Food Programme (WFP) demands $6 billion to "help" those at risk in 43 countries: https://www.reuters.com/world/un-age...ne-2021-06-22/

----------


## wizardwatson

So I made this graph myself from official CDC numbers (KDHE doesn't publish their mortality report until November).

What's troubling is we clearly have excess death.  What's more troubling is that even with every incentive in the world to classify death as Covid, it seems even the official numbers only account for HALF of the excess death.  We normally have a mortality difference of less than 2% in KS.  In 2020 the difference is about 20%.  There were 5400 excess deaths but only 2600 Covid deaths in KS in 2020.  We know this because the KDHE puts out a weekly report for Covid.  

Remember THIS IS ONLY 2020.

They only had the first few months of 2021 but it looks worse than 2020.  Certainly we can pin the excess death in 2021 on vax, but clearly, since there was no vax in 2020, the excess deaths must have come from lockdowns, untreated cancer, excess hearth issues, suicides, etc.

Not good.

----------


## Firestarter

If you want to know what happened in the "first wave" of COVID deaths that was mostly restricted to people in nursing homes, I suggest that you watch the following video...

Dr. Ardis explains how treatment protocols (Remdesivir in particular) were used to murder COVID patients in US hospitals.
https://www.bitchute.com/video/Pz0SBTvKrDrV/

----------


## Firestarter

I really can't understand how the genocidal UN can get away with it, supporting the COVID lockdown that causes a pandemic, and then exposing the pandemic caused by the lockdown as an argument to give more power to the centralised not-democratic UN.

UNICEF now warns that as a result of the draconian lockdown, around 10,000 black children are expected to a die a month because of the draconian lockdown, “_Without urgent action, the global number of children suffering from wasting could reach almost 54 million over the course of the year_”.

According to UNICEF director Henrietta Fore, since the pandemic/lockdown was started in March 2020, “_repercussions of the pandemic…caus(ed) more harm to children than_” COVID.
Since the pandemic was started, prices of food and other essentials rose dramatically, because of which  “poverty and food insecurity … increased”. According to Fore this has caused that “_the quality of children’s diets has gone down (as) malnutrition rates_” soared: https://stephenlendman.wordpress.com...ated-policies/

----------


## Firestarter

Earlier this month, the Italian health ministry released an official report...
It shows that out of all the so-called "COVID deaths", only 2.9% had no comorbidities, but 67.7% had 3 or even more comorbidities.

So with a mean age of patients dying "with SARS-CoV-2" 80 years, only 3784 of the 130,468 Italian "COVID deaths" had no comorbidities: https://www.epicentro.iss.it/en/coro...tober_2021.pdf
(https://web.archive.org/web/20211021...tober_2021.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

Here is some more information from horrible antivaxx lockdown sceptics.
I for one am grateful for the fact debunking checkers, who continue to show that there were all sorts of great reasons for the lockdown and that the experimental vaccines are the only way to solve the pandemic that was caused by the lockdown... by ignoring all the facts to the contrary.


Ali Shultz's argues that his father-in-law was murdered when he was imprisoned at the Mayo Clinic in Arizona as a COVID-19 patient. Shultz foolishly thinks his death was caused by depriving him from hydration and nourishment for 6 days, “_except one bag of dextrose 5 percent water_”. COVID prisoners in Phoenix were systematically not given of food or water as standard "care"!
Ali Shultz commented, “_I’m doing my job’ has never been a defense to crimes against humanity_” (actually this has been used for a defence...).

Lawyer Thomas Renz called COVID patients put on ventilators "a death sentence”, as for example in Texas 84.8% of the people who were mechanically ventilated for 96 consecutive hours died.

Elizabeth Lee Vliet commented, “_Prisoners in America’s jails do have more rights right now than COVID patients in America’s hospitals—it’s unheard of_” (maybe she doesn't know about the victims of insane psychiatrists...): https://archive.md/uThau


One of the horrible "doctors" featured in the previous article is one Bryan Ardis that I've posted about before. Ardis has claimed that the FDA knew about the adverse effects of the experimental COVID vaccines, but then swept these under the rug to emergency approve the deadly vaccines anyway.
In the following video (that I've posted before) Ardis explains how treatment protocols (Remdesivir in particular) were used to murder COVID patients in US hospitals (I guess this was part of the previous presentation discussed in the previous link).

https://www.bitchute.com/video/Pz0SBTvKrDrV/

----------


## Firestarter

In the UK patients, needing an ambulance are kept waiting, often for hours before the ambulance arrives, and/or kept in the ambulance before they can enter the hospital. 160,000 people were waiting in only a year, of whom about 12,000 suffer "severe harm", it isn't clear how many of these died.

Since the pandemic was started, the people kept waiting for or in an ambulance rose, especially in 2021.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-000-year.html

----------


## Firestarter

Our wonderful media for some reason seems to forget the "pandemic" caused by the lockdown. With the brutal lockdown it isn't really surprising that people seek refuge in drugs.
So you would never have guessed it... drugs overdose deaths jumped nearly 30% in the latest year to a record breaking 100,300 dead Americans from May 2020 to April 2021.

It's obvious that this period coincided with the brutal lockdown, but don't expect the "reputable" media to point this out!
Drugs "experts" claim that the main reason for this almost 30% increase in overdose deaths in a year is the deadly fentanyl...

According to “drug policy expert" Daniel Ciccarone things are getting even worse, "_2021 is going to be terrible_”: https://apnews.com/article/overdodse...e27903ab40670f

----------


## Firestarter

In poor, underprivileged Africa, they couldn't afford to lockdown the whole economy, while much of the continent hasn't even gotten the COVID vaccines with the 95% efficacy.
So you never would have guessed (or maybe if you had paid attention you would!), so according to the WHO, COVID deaths in Africa are only 2.9% of the global total, while Africa’s population is 16% of the world population.
.
According to "scientist" Wafaa El-Sadr:



> There is something “mysterious”. Africa doesn’t have the vaccines and the resources to fight COVID-19 that they have in Europe and the U.S., but somehow they seem to be doing better.


.
There does appear to be some "mysterious" correlation, that countries with low rates of COVID vaccination (with the 95% efficacy), have much lower rates of COVID deaths...



In many ways, it really IS amazing that Africa has not been overcome by mass casualties, with the draconian lockdowns that have increased poverty and hunger even further.



> Measures put in place to slow the spread of the novel coronavirus are pushing millions of people in Africa into severe hunger.
> Some of the excess deaths in Africa can be attributed not to the disease, but to lockdown measures that cut off access to medical care for other illnesses.


https://mises.org/wire/low-vaccinati...-europe-and-us
(https://archive.md/bu85q)

----------


## Firestarter

If I had seen this video in 2009 or 2010, I would have though that Lyndon LaRouche associate Anton Chaitkin is exaggerating. But it now looks like this type of "bioethics" has really been used in the plandemic.
As part of the lockdown, health care has been shut down, with elderly people dying by neglect. These deaths have then been used to justify the plandemic and lockdown that has caused these deaths.

In 2009, Anton Chaitkin compared Obama's Department of Bioethics at the National Institutes of Health that was chaired by Ezekiel Emanuel until 2011 to the eugenics policies of Nazi Germany (surprisingly he wasn't talking about "the Holocaust"). Emanuel cowardly left the panel discussion instead of answering Chaitkin's "rant".




> President Obama has put in place a reform apparatus reviving the euthanasia of Hitler Germany in 1939 that began the genocide there. The apparatus here is to deny medical care to elderly, chronically ill and poor people and thus save, as the president says, two to three trillion dollars by taking lives considered "not worthy to be lived" as the Nazi doctors said.
> 
> Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel and other avowed cost-cutters on this panel also lead a propaganda movement for euthanasia headquartered at the Hastings Center, of which Dr. Emanuel is a fellow. They shape public opinion and the medical profession to accept a death culture, such as the Washington state law passed in November to let physicians help kill patients whose medical care is now rapidly being withdrawn in the universal health disaster. Dr. Emmanuel's movement for bioethics and euthanasia and this council's purpose directly continue the eugenics movement that organized Hitler's killing of patients and then other costly and supposedly "unworthy" people.








Ezekiel Emanuel  has also been a member (fellow) of the WHO, CFR and  Center for American Progress.
In 2020, he was awarded the AMA-Burroughs Wellcome Leadership Award for his service to Malthusian eugenics policies.

In 2018, Emanuel demanded that every child in America be forced to receive a flu shot every year (even though they aren't at risk from flu).
In the Spring of 2020, Emanuel urged to lockdown the economy for 18 months — as that would be the time to warp speed approve a vaccine.

In November 2020, senile Joe selected Emanuel for his COVID-19 Advisory Board.
When the COVID vaccination campaign started, he argued to first vaccinate younger people because these have an even higher risk of dying from the vaccines compared to COVID (?) according to a “Fair Priority Model”: https://humanize.today/2021/08/the-c...-lead-the-fda/

----------


## oyarde

lockdowns are of course deadly , everyone knows this , it is also why the chicoms are still doing it .

----------


## Firestarter

There is science, pseudoscience and models...

On 18 December, Fraser Nelson (reporter for The Spectator) asked an explanation from Graham Medley, chairman of the Sage modelling committee whose model led to the brutal lockdown in the UK.
Nelson asked why they assumed that the omicron variant was as deadly as the scary delta COVID mutant. There is information that suggests that omicron isn't anywhere near as deadly as delta, in which case no lockdown (that will cause a pandemic) would be needed.

Medley explained that they modelled a worst scenario outcome, as "asked" by the "Decision-makers":



> Decision-makers are generally on only interested in situations where decisions have to be made.
> (...)
> We generally model what we are asked to model. There is a dialogue in which policy teams discuss with the modellers what they need to inform their policy.


https://twitter.com/GrahamMedley/sta...43230213394434
(https://archive.md/EDtF4)

----------


## Firestarter

Strangely since the pandemic was started, there was a huge decrease in medical care (leading to huge waiting lists for medical treatment), which has resulted in a huge 17% increase in deaths from heart attacks. I'm almost sure this has nothing to do with the clot shots...


This is a meta-analysis of 189 scientific papers from 48 countries comparing cardiovascular health care before and after the pandemic was started.
The biggest rise in heart attack deaths were in  low and middle income countries.

In these countries, sufferers of heart attacks had to wait 69 minutes more than pre-pandemic levels.
There were also 34% fewer heart operations carried out (potentially life-saving), and hospitals saw a 22% decline in people experiencing serious heart attacks (STEMI heart attack). There was even a 34% decline in people attending hospital with less severe heart attacks.

About half of electronic implantable devices, like pacemakers, used to control abnormal heart rhythms were implanted compared to before plandemic levels: https://www.eurekalert.org/news-releases/954044.
(https://archive.ph/TjsOy)


The previous meta-analysis is severely flawed as they "forgot" to look into the possibility that the deadly COVID vaccines could have something to do with the rise in heart attack deaths.
This is all the more probable as...



> After the start of the COVID vaccination campaign in England, suddenly in March 2021 there was a huge increase in ambulances after emergency calls for cardiac or respiratory arrests. The average expected number of in emergency ambulances rose suddenly in March by about 50 per day (a 30% rise).
> During the winter 2021-22 the amount of daily emergency ambulances surged from 400 calls to an unprecedented more than 500 per day.


Risks-COVID-vaccines-larger-than-benefits

----------


## Firestarter

Who could have guessed? Another "study" confirms what we already knew...
While the harsh lockdowns didn't prevent deaths, it DID cause huge deaths rates, ruined kids' education and destroyed business...

For this reason, this "study" gives US states with the harshest lockdowns the worst (F) grades, most of these were run by Democrat governors - New Jersey, District of Columbia, New York, New Mexico, California, and Illinois.

The states with less brutal lockdowns, mostly run by Republican governors, were praised for their response to the "pandemic" with less draconian lockdowns: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ple-COVID.html

----------


## Firestarter

According to the WHO over 60,000 additional children died from malaria in 2020 alone.
Because of the devastating effects of the lockdown, 150 million additional children will grow up in poverty, with millions of girls forced into child marriage.

In January 2021, UK "experts" in child health already warned that the lockdown leads to frightening levels of anxiety, depression, loneliness, stress, self harm and suicidal thoughts among children. The COVID-lockdown has resulted in 80% of children and adolescents with increased negative feelings.
Of course they knew, planned, with the "solution" already prepared...



> This surge in mental health problems led to record numbers of children being prescribed antidepressants.


.
Caused by adults wearing masks?!?
Another study found that “_compared with the historical cohort, infants born during the pandemic had significantly lower scores on gross motor, fine motor, and personal-social  skills_”.
In the US:



> We find that children born during the pandemic have significantly reduced verbal, motor, and overall cognitive performance compared to children born pre-pandemic. Moreover, we find that males and children in lower socioeconomic families have been most affected.


.
In the UK, 5 times more children and young people died of suicide than of COVID-19 during the first year of the "pandemic".
In the US:



> During February 21st-March 20th 2021, due to suspected suicide attempts Emergency Department visits were 50.6% higher among girls aged 12–17 years than during the same period in 2019.





> During this COVID-19 pandemic and lockdown, the suicidal tendency among school children is significantly rising.


.
In France:



> The present work highlights an alarming decline in both overall physical fitness and cognitive performance among primary school French children due to the public health restrictions imposed in order to slow down the spread of the COVID-19 virus.


https://dailysceptic.org/2022/06/15/...ally-worth-it/

----------

